

Chromium OS - Digging deeper into the open source Chrome OS - bensummers
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Chromium-OS-Digging-deeper-into-the-open-source-Chrome-OS-866031.html

======
sahaj
if you've loaded the USB or VM version of ChromeOS, hitting Ctrl+Alt+T will
get you to the terminal.

